# Why Do People Say Its Hard To Lose weight While taking Thyroid Medication?



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

Every thing i read online scares me. i want some personal opinions and experiences. why is it that i read, that even after people are taking thyroid hormone treatment, they still can't lose the weight? Isn't the whole point of taking the thyroid medication to put the hormones back in your system, so your metabolism is working like it should. so then with the proper diet and exercise, why would it be hard to still lose weight? i'm confused i guess. why people say even with proper treatment weight loss is hard.


----------



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just want some hope that if i have to be put on thyroid medication soon, it will actually help me. in combination with diet and exercise of course. any one here, lose weight after getting on the proper thyroid medication treatment?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I never gained a lot of weight while untreated, did not have much difficulty losing it once I was able to exercise consistently, and have no trouble maintaining my weight. However, for me, maintaining my weight has always been a lifelong goal, I have always been an active person who has watched what I ate, so I was not bringing any lifestyle changes to the table as far as hypothyroidism was concerned. I have heard from many who have a similar philosophy and experience, so there are those out there who are normal weight and eat and exercise normally with thyroid disease.

Losing weight is not easy. It requires discipline and commitment to a diet and exercise plan.

I think this is where some of the problem lies. People sometimes have the expectation that once they are on medication, that somehow weight loss should be easier. Some people, knowing that being "hyper" can speed this, even try to force their numbers in that direction. Even with medication, your metabolism still works on the idea that calories burned>calories consumed=weight loss.

Even people without a thyroid problem complain about how difficult it is to lose weight, and many who try never do.

Some people do manage to gain a considerable amount of weight while they are untreated. Of course it is harder to lose 50 pounds than it is to lose 5, so depending on where they are starting, people will have further to go to reach their goal, and therefore "more" work ahead.

Generally, people who are properly medicated with euthyroid numbers should be able to lose weight in traditional ways, with proper diet and exercise. People should be able to maintain their weight as well.

It gets quite different for people who need overall lifestyle and diet changes, these are very difficult from every angle and require a commitment that many people struggle with.

So, I think there are several factors at play here. Read carefully between the lines in any of the "horror stories"--there are no easy fixes, and if someone is expecting one, well, they need to change that first for the rest to follow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> I just want some hope that if i have to be put on thyroid medication soon, it will actually help me. in combination with diet and exercise of course. any one here, lose weight after getting on the proper thyroid medication treatment?


You have been a member a long time now. Are you saying you are still not on thyroxine replacement?

Can you refresh your history for us please?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I lost 10 pounds once I was put on the proper dose. (I had gained that in a pretty short time after TT, before RAI, while on no replacement meds.) I had to workout and eat better to do it - it did not fall off, for sure!


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

Since the surgery I gained 20 pounds and now weigh 140 lbs but I can not gain more. I have a little fat around my abdomen and I'm svelte, it's like my body regulate down the fat, but I don't have a special diet, I can eat ice cream, bread, chips, hamburgers, pizza, mexican food without gaining weight, but not overeating. When I was hyper took large quantities of whole milk, half gallon sometimes took half gallon per day but was still losing weight.

Not all the euthyroid people are thin and not all hypothyroid people are overweight.


----------



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

I think it's great that others have been so lucky. I'm up 40 pounds in 6 months...With a heavily restricted diet of 1500 calories a day and working with a board certified nutritionist. I don't eat crappy, I am pretty active. Before surgery I couldn't lose more than 5-10 pounds. Now, I gain 5-10 pounds a month....grrrrr.


----------

